# Central Park NYC looking for 2 climbers



## jgaliley (Jun 11, 2010)

Central Park is still looking to hire 2 climbers. Please check out our posting at
http://www.centralparknyc.org/about/job-opportunities/

Starting salary is around $50,000 depending on experience. This is an excellent opportunity for any climber looking for career advancement. Contact me with any questions.

Thanks,

Josh


----------

